# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  Pas de Notification de réponses sur le tropic de la maternité pourquoi ?

## ChatouPension

Il y a un sujet ou je ne reçois pas d'avertissement quand il y a une réponse qui est ajoutée 
Apparement je ne suis pas la seule

----------


## Algo

Et lequel est ce ?

----------


## ChatouPension

Maternite

Je crois que c est amnésie qui est comme moi

----------


## Algo

Votre abonnement au topic de la maternité n'est pas réglé pour envoyer des emails.

vos abonnements http://www.rescue-forum.com/subscription.php?folderid=0
l'aide http://www.rescue-forum.com/aide/

----------


## ChatouPension

Merci j ai modifié j espère que c est cela

----------


## Algo

Oui c'était bien ça,
Bonne fin de semaine.

----------


## ChatouPension

Merci à toi 

Bonne nuit

----------


## ChatouPension

Hélas cela a fonctionne et plus rien encore 
Pourquoi sur ce tropic uniquement ?
Maternite ?

----------


## Algo

Il n'y a pas spécialement d'explications pour le moment.
Il n'y a toutes les chances que ce soit vous qui fassiez une manipulation qui annule l'abonnement. Laquelle, on ne peut pas savoir. 
On continuera de guetter, si vous voyez des points communs entre vos différents désabonnements n'hésitez pas à nous en faire part, mais on ne peut rien de plus.

(Je suis moi aussi le sujet de la maternité dans le cadre de tests, et mon abonnement a toujours parfaitement fonctionné).

----------

